# Hedgehog Loose around house, URGENT, How do I draw him out?



## King x Omen (Sep 25, 2014)

I tried making noises and stuff but I get no response in any room and I looked everywhere, how do I draw him out? He is handled for an hour daily and he usually just goes under my bed, but he isn't even in my room!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

What you need to do is close every door in your house first. Then go room by room making sure he isn't in that particular room. Start with the room he is in and then go further out. Keep the rooms dim as well. Turn up the heat in the house so he doesn't try to hibernate. Check everywhere, even in spots you don't think he could reach. Hedgehogs are incredibly resourceful. Check under couches, in the box spring of your bed, in a pile of laundry, under any appliance, etc. Check every nook and cranny even if you don't think he could fit into it. They can squeeze into tiny little places.


----------



## King x Omen (Sep 25, 2014)

I actually found him quietly having boy time in my mother's room XD thanks though!


----------

